# Connecting a stereo receiver to flatscreen TV



## junkcollector

Hi,

I'm looking for some advice on connecting a Flatscreen TV to a stereo reciever. I want the sound from the TV to come out the stereo speakers. The only output the TV has for audio is a "digital coaxial" audio port. (looks like an RCA) I want to know if I get a stereo receiver with Coaxial audio inputs if it will work with the TV. The TV's manual is not very descriptive. Is audio available all the time coming out of the Coaxial audio jack or just when you are watching digital programming? The only thing that makes me doubtful is in the manual it says "digital only" but I don't know what that means.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## jerryh3

Are you using a cable or satellite box? If so, the receiver is usually connected to that box instead of the TV. Can you post the model number of the TV.


----------



## Yoyizit

The first TV I did this to, I went inside the box and tapped off the loudspeaker terminals, then to a resistive attenuator and then into the AUX input of the receiver.

Now I used the earphone jack to tap into the set. 

Surprise! 

The mute button doesn't mute the earphone jack. But I don't want to open up a new LCD HD set. Not yet.


----------



## junkcollector

jerryh3 said:


> Are you using a cable or satellite box? If so, the receiver is usually connected to that box instead of the TV. Can you post the model number of the TV.


Using cable. Some channels are digital, some are analog. But no, there is no cable box. This is for my sister, It will take me a day or two to get the model number.




Yoyizit said:


> The first TV I did this to, I went inside the box and tapped off the loudspeaker terminals, then to a resistive attenuator and then into the AUX input of the receiver.
> 
> Now I used the earphone jack to tap into the set.
> 
> Surprise!
> 
> The mute button doesn't mute the earphone jack. But I don't want to open up a new LCD HD set. Not yet.


Yes, I would hack into a tv like that too, but I don't want to screw around with a relatively new flatscreen TV.

Thanks.


----------



## oberkc

I understand the digital RCA connection on the back of your TV is known as S/PDIF interface. Yes, this is your digital audio signal from your TV which you would plug into the back of a compatible reciever. Most recievers intended for home theater have this, as well as an optical input. 

You mention input to a "stereo" but I assume you are using that as a generic term for reciever. Go shopping and look for one of those home-theater-in-a-box system and find one that fits your ear and budget. Virtually guaranteed it will have the inputs you need. If you are trying to hook it up to an existing 2 channel stereo, I suspect you are out of luck short of the hacking method proposed earlier. 

Yes, I expect your TV will continually send a digital audio signal. Based on my experience, there are differences in how different brands of TV handles control of the output, but they all have some type of menu feature allowing user configuration of the audio outputs and speakers.

Good luck and good shopping.


----------



## junkcollector

oberkc said:


> I understand the digital RCA connection on the back of your TV is known as S/PDIF interface. Yes, this is your digital audio signal from your TV which you would plug into the back of a compatible reciever. Most recievers intended for home theater have this, as well as an optical input.




Here is the PDF for the particular TV:

http://funaiport.com/file/upload-folder//MAGNAVOX/Manual/32MF338B_mn.pdf

Page 8 shows the connections on the back on the TV, I'm talking about # 4.

Page 12 shows connecting the TV to a stereo receiver. Note where it says "digital broadcasting only."

What do you think?


----------



## oberkc

I looked at the manual to confirm my earlier assumptions. Yes, this is a digital audio connection. Yes, you can connect to a compatible reciever (I have a couple of TVs and DVD players hooked up this way). It works well.

No, this will not work with a "stereo" where it is looking for an analog audio signal, left or right. You must have a compatible reciever, generally for use as a home theater. These are nearly universal on most home theater recievers at all price points. Look for one with a digital audio input and you will be good.


----------



## junkcollector

oberkc said:


> I looked at the manual to confirm my earlier assumptions. Yes, this is a digital audio connection. Yes, you can connect to a compatible reciever (I have a couple of TVs and DVD players hooked up this way). It works well.
> 
> No, this will not work with a "stereo" where it is looking for an analog audio signal, left or right. You must have a compatible reciever, generally for use as a home theater. These are nearly universal on most home theater recievers at all price points. Look for one with a digital audio input and you will be good.



Perfect, That is exactly what I wanted to know. Thank you very much.:thumbsup:


----------

